# Odd battery issue with CM10 - intermitten excessive usage



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been running jcsullins build on my tp and so far really like it. I have let my TP run to 0 battery several times and have gotten lucky so far with no bricks. However, I have noticed a pattern of sorts. At night I charge the tp with the touchstone, but when I leave at 7 am I usually take it off and let it sit, on. Usually I'm about 70% or so at night. But a few times now I notice it dies by within 8 hrs later, and thats with no usage. The battery usage charts on those days show some heavy usage, around -520 mA, whereas the "normal" days it is below 100 mA. I am trying to find a way to record what processes are running throughout the day and see if there is an app or something else that is taxing my battery. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi

Interesting that you didn't have any problems charging the TouchPad after running out of batteries. I wonder if this issue has been fixed now, I would very much like to remove it from the OP. Did anyone else also run their TouchPad out of batteries? Inquiring minds want to know.

Watch this video about using Cool Tools, its the perfect app to help monitor your battery drain and usage. I will demonstrate how to clear applications out of memory and talk about how to keep the battery drain to a minimum.





Checkout the Go launcher EX, the Go task manager widget and power master widget. These free apps will also help you keep track of your running apps and battery drain. This video will explain what a launcher is and there are links to everything in the description.

[media]http://youtu.be/8dmjtno_7ww


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi
> 
> Interesting that you didn't have any problems charging the TouchPad after running out of batteries. I wonder if this issue has been fixed now, I would very much like to remove it from the OP. Did anyone else also run their TouchPad out of batteries? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> ...


My touchpad with CM10 also Run at least 10 Times Out of batteries an I Never had Problems with starting/charging
...I'm always using the OEM HP Charger and Micro USB cable


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

I've let my TP run out of battery multiple times, was always able to charge it again afterwards.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Myself and my Dad have ran our TPs to empty multiple times also with no problems...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nuttaone said:


> My touchpad with CM10 also Run at least 10 Times Out of batteries an I Never had Problems with starting/charging
> ...I'm always using the OEM HP Charger and Micro USB cable


You guys appear to be some of the lucky ones who own a TouchPad that no matter how many times you drain your TouchPad to zero, it charges back up. At least that is how it appears. There may come the day when you can't charge it back up, so why risk that happening. I don't want others to take your reports as the norm and not take care to protect their investment from becoming a brick. However, there is a downside even for you. Battery manufacturers flat out state that it is harmful to lithium batteries to repeatedly drain them to zero. The proper care of a lithium battery is to keep it topped up when not in use and do not drain them to zero repeatedly. My run of thumb is recharge when it reaches 20% and recharge when putting it away for the day. There are a couple of apps available that will at least help prevent letting a battery drain to zero, one is called AutomateIt and the other is Llama.

No one seems to know for sure why some end up with a bricked TouchPad the first time they accidentally or intentionally let it drain to zero while others like you seem to get away with it repeatedly. There is a thread here that J.C. Sullins is hosting where the discussion of how they are dealing with those who have suffered just such a issue. You should go have a read if you haven't already: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/


----------



## spam (Jan 5, 2013)

My friends touchpad bricked couple of days ago, the day after it was upgraded to CM10 from CM9. The Tp battery went down to zero. He put it on charge using a cable different cable than TP's. It complained as usual. But with CM9 it used to charge anyway. But with CM10. it didn't, and was dead in the morning. Charging it for 1-2 days using my good charger and TP cable didn't help, neither the usual trick of holding all the combinations of home, power, volume keys ...

I upgraded at the same time directly to CM10 from WebOS. Everything works. But charging has been a constant struggle. It only charges if the charger is connected when i reboot. Else it wouldn't. Which means, I can't connect the charger and start charging, have to reboot. When I connect the charger some times it doesn't even show as charging, and some time it does, but doesn't charge nonetheless. Last night, even after rebooting, it randomly stopped at 31% (rebooted when it was 24%). Had to reboot to restart the charging..

Any suggestions on unbricking my friend's TP and solving my battery problems would help..

TIA


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

spam said:


> My friends touchpad bricked couple of days ago, the day after it was upgraded to CM10 from CM9. The Tp battery went down to zero. He put it on charge using a cable different cable than TP's. It complained as usual. But with CM9 it used to charge anyway. But with CM10. it didn't, and was dead in the morning. Charging it for 1-2 days using my good charger and TP cable didn't help, neither the usual trick of holding all the combinations of home, power, volume keys ...
> 
> I upgraded at the same time directly to CM10 from WebOS. Everything works. But charging has been a constant struggle. It only charges if the charger is connected when i reboot. Else it wouldn't. Which means, I can't connect the charger and start charging, have to reboot. When I connect the charger some times it doesn't even show as charging, and some time it does, but doesn't charge nonetheless. Last night, even after rebooting, it randomly stopped at 31% (rebooted when it was 24%). Had to reboot to restart the charging..
> 
> ...


Go to settings/storage/three dots upper right corner, usb computer connection and put a check in the MTP box. Just for the record, this is like the most basic of things you should know when installing CM10 on a TouchPad. Might even be the reason your friends drained to zero. If you don't know even the basic stuff, you should really consider going back to CM9 until you have a better understanding of this. Your friends TP is already bricked and you run the risk of being next.


----------



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi again all.

I am quite embarrassed to admit this, but I think I found out why my TP drains worse some days as opposed to others. I noticed when I take it off my touchstone charger, the screen stays light...it doesn't time out! So in the morning when I leave for work I take the TP off the charger (because it's charged) and if I leave it sit on the table and don't shut the screen off, it must stay on all day... d'oh!

Anyway, I cannot explain as to why my TP hasn't bricked... I bet I have done it 10 times. Everytime I get the battery icon and then throw it on the touchstone for an hour and it comes to life. One time it did take about 1-2 days to come back from the battery/plug icon... I sure hate taking my chances so I'm going to be a little more careful.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

apbling said:


> Hi again all.
> 
> I am quite embarrassed to admit this, but I think I found out why my TP drains worse some days as opposed to others. I noticed when I take it off my touchstone charger, the screen stays light...it doesn't time out! So in the morning when I leave for work I take the TP off the charger (because it's charged) and if I leave it sit on the table and don't shut the screen off, it must stay on all day... d'oh!
> 
> Anyway, I cannot explain as to why my TP hasn't bricked... I bet I have done it 10 times. Everytime I get the battery icon and then throw it on the touchstone for an hour and it comes to life. One time it did take about 1-2 days to come back from the battery/plug icon... I sure hate taking my chances so I'm going to be a little more careful.


Smart move on your part. You should install AutomateIt or Llama and create a rule to turn your tablet off at 15 or 20%.


----------



## 12714touchpad (Feb 24, 2013)

Go to settings/storage/three dots upper right corner, usb computer connection and put a check in the MTP box. Just for the record, this is like the most basic of things you should know when installing CM10 on a TouchPad. Might even be the reason your friends drained to zero. If you don't know even the basic stuff, you should really consider going back to CM9 until you have a better understanding of this. Your friends TP is already bricked and you run the risk of being next.

What do you have to do you you do not see the three dots upper right corner?


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

Isn't there a rule in CM10 that shuts the touchpad off at 3%? Perhaps the ones being lucky are just not aware their TPs are shutting down at 3% as opposed to draining all the way to zero.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

con500 said:


> Isn't there a rule in CM10 that shuts the touchpad off at 3%? Perhaps the ones being lucky are just not aware their TPs are shutting down at 3% as opposed to draining all the way to zero.


If you have the 1216 rom installed.


----------

